# Paint in drain



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a call tomorrow morning where a tenant tossed paint down the tub drain before being evicted. Anyone here ever have this problem before and how did you tackle it?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Like a whole can and then let it sit without running water? 

I can't see it getting too hard being moist. I would try to cable it as normal


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Paint thinner?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nathan901 said:


> Paint thinner?


Tell us what color is your rod after snaking!


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I woulda used one'a them knoo-mat-ic water hammer contraptions. 

Paint the bathroom and clear the drain. 

Like getting two birds stoned at once.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The inlet baffle of my septic tank is the same color as my sons bedroom


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

is the drain exposed, if not, access panel and change the trap?


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help...and the entertainment. Sounds like I should bring the concrete saw along with the snake tomorrow.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

is it oil or water based paint? is it dried up? now i know it is on concrete. it might just be in the trap and a somewhat easy fix by replacing the trap from the trap side with an access panel.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Should be a piece of cake to clear.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Raised foundation? No problem if there's a problem snaking it. 
Slab? Snake the heck out of the trap,, or replace it, then jet that bad boy.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i would cable it with the hand gun 1/4" cut the head off and bend a 45, go in and out several times then run water. just for fun i wonder if the water ram would work in this situation?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Should be a piece of cake to clear.


Well You Just Put The Kiss Of Death On The Job....:laughing:

Now it's going to turn out to be a 2 part epoxy self leveling floor coating that is fully cured in the drain....


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Lucked out! Most of the paint attached to the hair in the drain. Didn't have to cut concrete and chip down to replace the trap.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Well You Just Put The Kiss Of Death On The Job....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's going to turn out to be a 2 part epoxy self leveling floor coating that is fully cured in the drain....



Still a piece of cake 😝👍


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Still a piece of cake 😝👍


Yep... It's work...
Only a question of how many cubic dollars the customer pays for it....:laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Well You Just Put The Kiss Of Death On The Job....:laughing: Now it's going to turn out to be a 2 part epoxy self leveling floor coating that is fully cured in the drain....


Is this guy in Canada?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumb Bob said:


> Is this guy in Canada?


............


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Redwood said:


> ............


Not you... The OP


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumb Bob said:


> Not you... The OP


In a van down by the river, usually means Vancouver, BC....


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

My Grandmother was from Nova Scotia. Does that count?  
I'm on the Myakka river in South West Florida


----------

